# Barbell Shrugs...



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

I find it easier to do barbell shrugs behind my back, as opposed to infront like most people, I can also lift more weight this way.

The question i've got, if anyone knows, is if I drop normal barbell shrugs in favour of this variant would it make any difference(i.e. development of my traps, posture?)? (I do seated d/b shrugs after this exercise normally)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dead lifts build far more size in the traps than isolation movements.

Took me 20 plus years to learn this one.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

No not at all mate. keep doing what feels right, plus with the seated DB work, can't see it being a problem to development.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Upright rows and lateral DB raises, thank me later


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions 

I do Deadlifts before I do Shrugs, & I do Upright Rows and Seated Lateral Raises on another day


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Barker said:


> Upright rows and lateral DB raises, thank me later


DB raises, as a secondary?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Dead lifts build far more size in the traps than isolation movements.
> 
> Took me 20 plus years to learn this one.


X2.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have never seen a strong deadlifter have small traps.

Most people never see most of your body in clothes.

Big traps and neck are noticible.


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Barker said:


> Upright rows and lateral DB raises, thank me later


NO offense, but I seen your pic earlier... :confused1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DNL said:


> NO offense, but I seen your pic earlier... :confused1:


What ever you do dont look at my pics, you might need some barf bags......:cool:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> What ever you do dont look at my pics, you might need some barf bags......:cool:


Some?

Many comes to mind, damn you really let yourself go..lol Just kidding, I was talking about me, oh well this beer sure tastes good, at least that's what I tell myself. :beer:


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I have never seen a strong deadlifter have small traps.
> 
> Most people never see most of your body in clothes.
> 
> Big traps and neck are noticible.


Well my deadlift is rubbish, so I work my traps with shrugs too.

I also have a neck harness at home :tongue:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Fragjuice said:


> Well my deadlift is rubbish, so I work my traps with shrugs too.
> 
> I also have a neck harness at home :tongue:


I agree. Big traps make you look strong but they do slope the shoulders some.

Big bowling ball delts make you look strong, but hey, I have neither. :beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> I agree. Big traps make you look strong but they do slope the shoulders some.
> 
> Big bowling ball delts make you look strong, but hey, I have neither. :beer:


Only if you have narrow shoulders imo lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SK-XO said:


> Only if you have narrow shoulders imo lol.


Can one's shoulder get wider doing wide grip deads and wide grip pull-ups or pull-downs?


----------



## AFX (Oct 19, 2010)

back shrugs are very good but i'm able to do em with the multipower only


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

winger said:


> Can one's shoulder get wider doing wide grip deads and wide grip pull-ups or pull-downs?


Think it's more genetic based, more muscle as in as wide as they can get by side delts yeah but if bone structure is narrow and small then not really don't think? I've got a mate whos shoulders are slanted like hell, but only because of narrow shoulders but has decent traps.

Luckily I've got really quite broad shoulders lol. Very wide. Just need more mass on em!


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Dead lifts build far more size in the traps than isolation movements.
> 
> Took me 20 plus years to learn this one.


This is so true! :thumb: some time after i do very heavy DL singles my traps are sore like hell


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I have never seen a strong deadlifter have small traps.
> 
> Most people never see most of your body in clothes.
> 
> Big traps and neck are noticible.


mate i deadlift 200kg and my traps arent great tbh

200 isnt loads i guess


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

My grip gives out on shrugs before my traps do. 90KG plus bar and I can only grip it for 6 

May need to get some straps!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Barker said:


> Upright rows and lateral DB raises, thank me later


They replicate scapula elevation as per a shrug movement, but how much will you really grow your traps with lateral-raise weights? Heavy deads or rack pulls will add far more beef to your back.

Also, if you're hitting your traps hard with lateral raises, you're probably doing them wrong! :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> Can one's shoulder get wider doing wide grip deads and wide grip pull-ups or pull-downs?


no, just like pulloffs wont make the johnson any longer. :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> no, just like pulloffs wont make the johnson any longer. :lol:


I tend to do pulloffs because if feels good. :thumbup1:


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

winger said:


> I tend to do pulloffs because if feels good. :thumbup1:


makes you blind apparently


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

Fragjuice said:


> I find it easier to do barbell shrugs behind my back, as opposed to infront like most people, I can also lift more weight this way.
> 
> The question i've got, if anyone knows, is if I drop normal barbell shrugs in favour of this variant would it make any difference(i.e. development of my traps, posture?)? (I do seated d/b shrugs after this exercise normally)


im in no way as experienced as some of the other guys here but i have tried all shrug variation (overhead, behind back, one arm, etc) and nothing comes close to the power clean for me for building traps and the upperback area.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

ojaysmoke said:


> im in no way as experienced as some of the other guys here but i have tried all shrug variation (overhead, behind back, one arm, etc) and nothing comes close to the power clean for me for building traps and the upperback area.


I used power cleans in my last routine, personally I found they thickened my neck a bit, and padded out my upper chest/front deltoids area. For me shrugs are definetely king for building traps though, maybe i'm not lifting enough, or maybe that's just the way i'm built?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Fragjuice said:


> makes you blind apparently


How about till I just need glasses? :whistling:


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

winger said:


> How about till I just need glasses? :whistling:


cut your routine down to just 3 times a week and you should be okay :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Fragjuice said:


> cut your routine down to just 3 times a week and you should be okay :thumb:


Got ya and thanks, I don't want to over train with my routine. :whistling:


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

winger said:


> Got ya and thanks, I don't want to over train with my routine. :whistling:


Quite right. It can lead to some nasty calluses if overdone :blink:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Fragjuice said:


> Quite right. It can lead to some nasty calluses if overdone :blink:


Before the calluses you will have a really red and tore up Johnson, not that I would know anything about that..lol


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

winger said:


> Before the calluses you will have a really red and tore up Johnson, not that I would know anything about that..lol


sounds like overtraining m8, take a week off, you might see some growth then :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I do both... deadlift on back day and heavy shrugs with drop setting on shoulders day. My traps look alright, get enough comments in the gym.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I like to use DBs for shrugs, get more of a squeeze at the top

I agree, deads are the best for traps, they dont ache much the next day but they grow


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I find a combination of deads and barbell shrugs on back day works the best for me. During shrugs, i pause the bar for 2 seconds at the top of the rep and squeeze. Really makes a difference and always have doms the next 2-3 days.


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

defo deads altho ddb shrugs and oly lifts especially power snatches are great


----------

